# How often do i feed my pigeons Grit ?



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

How often should i feed my pigeons grit ? i have differnet breeds i have homers and Iranian high flyers and Old frills i take them out everyday and i'm sure they eat grit from the ground but i know i still put feed them grit but how often ? once a week ?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

24/7, my birds pretty much only eat outdoor grit but i still keep it there.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Paki is correct--24/7
Now we just hope they listen.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

I always keep grit (red) available at all times and fresh clean water. My pigeons eat first,
take grit, and then a nice drink after breakfast.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Paki is correct--24/7
> Now we just hope they listen.



well i always put them grit i was just making sure i was going the right directions. Thanks


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi bears 

I always have a grit bowl in my loft so it is always readily available to the birds at all times .
I keep an eye on it and replace and freshen the grit up once a week .


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I keep fresh grit every day also exept during race season. If you are racing them take the grit away the day before basketing and put back the day of race.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I keep it available all of the time for all of my doves. I've heard of a select few birds tending to gorge on it--that's the only time I've ever heard of people needing to be careful how much they have available. None of my birds have ever had that problem/tendency.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Bears135 said:


> How often should i feed my pigeons grit ? i have differnet breeds i have homers and Iranian high flyers and Old frills i take them out everyday and i'm sure they eat grit from the ground but i know i still put feed them grit but how often ? once a week ?


*24/7, 365 days a year...!!!*

*I give them all they want, But I change it out once a Week...!!!*


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hareloft said:


> I keep fresh grit every day also exept during race season. If you are racing them take the grit away the day before basketing and put back the day of race.


My pigeons don't race so they have grit available all the time... but they usually eat most of what I put in their grit pot before a week is over, and sometimes I have to replenish it more than weekly.

What's the reason for withholding grit the day before basketing for a race?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> *24/7, 365 days a year...!!!*
> 
> *I give them all they want, But I change it out once a Week...!!!*


Same here


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I will jump on with everyone else on here and say 24/7


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL Its unanimous!!!!!


----------



## howard morrison (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell me how long takes pigeon,s to incobat the egg,s after thay start to set.Thank,s Howard


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

howard morrison said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how long takes pigeon,s to incobat the egg,s after thay start to set.Thank,s Howard


they will hatch between 17 and 21 days.


----------

